# Best Books to Help with Conceiving?



## teatree (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, me and my partner have not necessarily been trying for a baby but we haven't had protected sex now for a long-time, maybe 18 months. When I say we have not been trying, its something we've talked about and we have been happy to take that step should I fall pregnant.

Now its been such a long time and I have not fell pregnant, it has started to make us both think about whether we will ever actually be able to but in all honesty, neither of us have done anything so far to try and help thing a long. We are now both willing to make a go of it and want to take strides to improve our health, diet and sex life etc. Both me and my partner could do with shedding a few pounds, my diet isn't great but I don't smoke or drink. My partner, he drinks and smokes more regular but doesn't have a terrible diet. There's definitely a lot of things we could change between us.

So, as we both like to read, I thought a good idea may be purchasing some books that we can read and that may help kick-start us into action. I came across one for my partner that I quite liked the sound of "What He Can Expect When She's Not Expecting" written by Marc Sedaka. It sounds like quite a fun book so he will probably be more engaged with it and its totally looking at things from a man's perspective which may make the subject matter easier to relate to for him.

For myself, I'm not too sure. I've seen various recommendations for Dr. Silber's "How To Get Pregnant" as its tried and tested and has helped thousands of people to conceive. I'm pretty open to suggestions so if there are any forum members that can point me in the direction of any other books, that would be amazing! Also, are there any good places to buy books in particular online for cheap? I've been recommended http://www.easyprices.com as a good alternative to the usual marketplaces but they are more general goods rather than books specifically. Thanks, Chrissy.


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

the infertilty cure by randine lewis or the impatient womens guide to getting pregnant by jean m twenge,these are both good for a more natural approach to conceiving,may be able to buy second hand.There will be many books on amazon/ebay if you type in fertility/infertility books.You may both need to have tests done but it could just also be a matter of time,it took me 10 years to conceive my daughter!


----------



## hopeful01 (Apr 4, 2016)

also there is Inconceivable: A Woman's Triumph Over Despair and Statistics


----------

